# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Ваши объявления >  Помогите найти вопросы и ответы на сдачу экзаменов

## madhusudana das

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные.
 Помогите пожалуйсто найти вопросы и ответы на сдачу экзаменов, составленных преданными.

----------


## Эдвард

А какой курс?  :smilies:

----------


## Чарана-рену даси

Здесь можно скачать тесты на пранаму и инициацию.... и ссылки по которым можно готовиться... http://www.vayun.ru/
если нужно на браманическую,,, можно скинуть, напишите...

----------


## madhusudana das

Харе Кришна мата-джи, спасибо Вам за информацию, дело в том, что там вопросы. Конечно где искать ответы я знаю, но очень часто попадаются вопросы на которые можно ответить не однозначно.
 Например  http://www.vayun.ru на этом же сайте есть список вопросов в котором есть такой вопрос: "1.Каковы основные функции философии, её предмет и задачи. Назовите основные разделы философии." О какой здесь философии идёт речь? Или это вцелом о философии? Этот ответ может дать только автор этих вопросов.
  Так вот поэтому я и ищу вопросы и ответы. Какието вопросы конечноже очевидны т.е. контекст понятен:1.Перечислите основные отличия, существующие между материальным телом и душой (не менее 3-х)?
Ссылки: НС, р.1, стр.26, стр.45-46, 49, 53-54; БГ, 2.2, 2.16-30, БГ, введение, стр.29." Здесь вопрос чёткий и понятный.
 Конечно если нет такого варианта, как вопросы-ответы, вопросы тоже хорошо, поиск на них ответов спасобствует широкому мышлению.

----------


## madhusudana das

> А какой курс?


Харе Кришна, Эдвард. Спасибо за отклик. Если у Вас есть все курсы и если Вас незатруднит как-то их передать, то можно былобы все.)

----------


## madhusudana das

> ...если нужно на браманическую,,, можно скинуть, напишите...


Конечно на браманическую я непотяну, но  если у Вас есть такя возможность т.е. это не накладно, повремени или ещё как-то, то это былобы здорово.

----------


## Чарана-рену даси

> Харе Кришна мата-джи, спасибо Вам за информацию, дело в том, что там вопросы. Конечно где искать ответы я знаю, но очень часто попадаются вопросы на которые можно ответить не однозначно.
>  Например  http://www.vayun.ru на этом же сайте есть список вопросов в котором есть такой вопрос: "1.Каковы основные функции философии, её предмет и задачи. Назовите основные разделы философии." О какой здесь философии идёт речь? Или это вцелом о философии? Этот ответ может дать только автор этих вопросов.
> 
>  Конечно если нет такого варианта, как вопросы-ответы, вопросы тоже хорошо, поиск на них ответов спасобствует широкому мышлению.


 А вы где этот вопрос нашли,,, скажите я посмотрю. Ни на пранаму, ни на инициацию я такого вопроса не помню... Но вы пока посмотрите именно эти тесты, именно эти вопросы спрашивают при рекомендации. Ссылки даны, чтобы направить нас. А старшие преданные проверяют именно наше понимание. Должны быть приложены какие-то свои усилия,, просто списать чьи-то ответы, не всегда помогает. Необходимо также знать стихи... к примеру о вопросе качеств души, их 12, стих необходимый 2,20. На пранаме большая часть вопросов направлена на понимания гуру-таттвы...4,13 и т.д. Это смотря к чему вы сейчас готовитесь....

----------


## madhusudana das

http://www.vayun.ru/ на этом сайте, на месте, где сейчас вопросы которые Вы мне посоветовали, была ссылка-экзаменационные вопросы. Как файлы сюда прикреплять незнаю, но вот название этих вопросов:Экзаменационные вопросы по курсу 
«Основы философии, культуры и практики Сознания Кришны».
Похоже, что это подготовительные курсы какогото общего характера. Вот ещё некоторые вопросы из этого списка:
«Основы философии, культуры и практики Сознания Кришны».

1.	Каковы основные функции философии, её предмет и задачи. Назовите основные разделы философии.
2.	В чём отличительная особенность философии Сознания Кришны. Дайте определение понятию «Сознание Кришны».
3.	Какие основные категории содержит в себе философия Сознания Кришны и на какие вопросы отвечает каждая категория? Определите каждую категорию. Содержат ли в себе эти категории другие философские концепции?
4.	Какие основные истины включает в себя ведическая модель мира? Каким образом они между собой связаны?.
5.	Каковы основные 10 эзотерических истин Вед? Какие относятся к самбханде, какие к абхидее, а какие к прайоджане?
6.	Назовите основные методы (праманы) познания истины. Определите первичность и вторичность данных методов (укажите причины). Что такое гьяна, а что вигьяна? 
7.	Через какие этапы проходит познание истины?
8.	Что такое Веды? Когда они были записаны и кем? На какие разделы делиться Ведическая литература? К какому разделу относятся Веды как таковые? Какие вам известны подразделы Вед? В каком масштабе доступны Веды в наши дни?
9.	Нарисуйте «треугольник» самбханды.
10.	Дайте определение понятию «Абсолютная Истина». В чём разница между понятиями «Бог» и «Абсолютная Истина»?

 [QUOTE=Леонова Ирина;22997] P.S.  В Вашем письме, прикреплённого файла небыло....?

----------


## Чарана-рену даси

Отправила письмо... Я скачала, посмотрела все вопросы,,, кое-что знаю,,, что-то надо подвспомнить... если вам это нужно,,, могу дать коротенько ответы,,, и дать ссылки на книги, страницы, где конкретно можно об этом прочитать.. может быть это не будет так быстро...отправлю если хотите вам на почту....

----------


## madhusudana das

> ,,, могу дать коротенько ответы,,, и дать ссылки на книги, страницы, где конкретно можно об этом прочитать.. может быть это не будет так быстро...отправлю если хотите вам на почту....


Дело в том, что лучше знать ответ самого автора вопроса, а когда за тебя кто-то решает вопросы пропадает интерес. Спасибо Вам за заботу, если у Вас есть автор этих вопросов, тогда будет проще.
 И ещё когда, сам прилогаеш усилия, тогда Господ доволен и даёт милость своему преданному.

----------


## Чарана-рену даси

> Дело в том, что лучше знать ответ самого автора вопроса,


 так вы можете не сдать тесты.... очень долго,,, если будете ждать когда получите ответ ...от автора :doom:  :doom:  но если так принципиально можете обратится к Радхе Дамодару пр. - он является директором Вайшнавского университета...но не факт........

----------


## madhusudana das

> так вы можете не сдать тесты.... очень долго,,, если будете ждать когда получите ответ ...от автора но если так принципиально можете обратится к Радхе Дамодару пр. - он является директором Вайшнавского университета...но не факт........


Да я не настаиваю получить ответ, нет так нет. А Вы случайно незнаете как с ним связатся? С Радха Дамодарой пр.
 Спасибо за Бхагават-гиту рар, буду изучать.

----------


## Чарана-рену даси

там есть админирстрация на сайте,,, можно списаться с ними..

----------


## madhusudana das

> там есть админирстрация на сайте,,, можно списаться с ними..


http://www.vayun.ru/? на этом сайте?

----------


## Чарана-рену даси

ага..... :namaste:

----------


## madhusudana das

> ага.....


Спасибо :vanca calpa:  Харе Кришна

----------

